
Swiss company announced it has eliminated the CEO position, its shares soared - prostoalex
http://qz.com/827673/when-swiss-luxury-goods-company-richemont-announced-it-was-eliminated-the-ceo-position-its-shares-soared/
======
finid
Nope, but by the end of the day, the stock is trading lower than it started.

~~~
snowchyld
[https://www.google.com/finance?q=VTX:CFR](https://www.google.com/finance?q=VTX:CFR)
\- Still looking 5.15% up at close

